# Comment personnaliser les icônes de la barre latérale ?



## CptTonio (26 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir s'il était possible de personnaliser les icônes de la barre latérale du Finder sous macOS High Sierra ?







Le cas échéant, sauriez-vous m'expliquer comment ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## edenpulse (30 Juin 2018)

Non, pas possible.


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2018)

Bien sûr que c'est possible!
Mais il faut aller remplacer les icônes utilisées par le système dans un dossier au cœur du système, ce qui nécessite de le faire avec le statut de super administrateur root ET de désactiver le SIP.

Mais je ne recommande pas de toucher ainsi au système.

Pour info ces icônes se trouvent dans
/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreService/CoreType.bundle
sur lequel il faut faire un clic droit puis "Afficher le contenu du paquet"
et chercher dans les sous-dossiers /Contents/Resources 






Le principe (mais encore une fois, je déconseille de toucher ce dossier coeur du système), consiste à remplacer les fichiers ions par d'autres de son choix mais portant exactement le même nom.


----------



## pouppinou (1 Juillet 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Le principe (mais encore une fois, je déconseille de toucher ce dossier coeur du système), consiste à remplacer les fichiers ions par d'autres de son choix mais portant exactement le même nom.



 @r e m y 
Juste pour ajouter/corriger que l'extension des fichiers icônes sous MacOs est .icns et pas .ions (correcteur orthographique surement ) et .ico sous windows.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Juillet 2018)

C'est bizarre de pouvoir personnaliser facilement les icônes des dossiers dans le finder mais pas dans la barre latérale.
J'exclue la méthode de @r e m y  car elle n'est pas recommandable.


----------



## 8enoit (1 Juillet 2021)

Petit up  pour poser cette question:
ordinairement tous les dossiers s'affichent avec l'icône nommée 'SidebarGenericFolder.icns". Sauf les dossier de type Dropbox, Box ou GoogleDrive, qui ont leur propre icône. 
J'aurais aussi voulu pouvoir appliquer une icône de mon choix sur n'importe quel dossier. Quelqu'un a une idée? Un utilitaire qui fait cela? Merci


----------



## Locke (1 Juillet 2021)

8enoit a dit:


> J'aurais aussi voulu pouvoir appliquer une icône de mon choix sur n'importe quel dossier. Quelqu'un a une idée? Un utilitaire qui fait cela? Merci


Tu peux le faire sur des dossiers sans logiciel tiers...






...mais pas sans bidouillage pour les icônes système.


----------



## 8enoit (2 Juillet 2021)

Merci pour la réponse. En fait j'aurais surtout voulu remplacer une icône de dossier classique par une autre. C'est une manip très facile via la fenêtre d'info dans le Finder, mais elle n'a *aucun effet dans la barre latérale*. Or c'est là qu'il pourrait être intéressant de personnaliser les icones.


----------



## 8enoit (9 Juillet 2021)

Personne n'a de solution?


----------



## Locke (9 Juillet 2021)

8enoit a dit:


> mais elle n'a *aucun effet dans la barre latérale*. Or c'est là qu'il pourrait être intéressant de personnaliser les icones.





8enoit a dit:


> Personne n'a de solution?


Tu parles des petites icônes ? Si oui, tu as la réponse dans le message        #3      .


----------



## TR-MZprograme (3 Avril 2022)

non il veut par exemple changer une seul icone de dossier mais pas toute


----------

